# Helen Hazen Steelhead?



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey guys new to ohio game fishing, just curious as to if it would be worth going to helen hazen park in Concord this weekend...anybody have a report for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pagsjr87 (May 22, 2014)

from what ive seen in the past week, id say youd have better luck in the lower stretches. Id stick to Uniroyal or lower. not much water in the system and I kinda doubt theres many fish up that far yet. good luck!


----------



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

Sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Try in a week so there should be some fish up in the big by then with all the rain we are receiving


----------

